# [email protected]



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Tomorrow night the Jazz are back home, trying to run their winning streak to 9 against Houston. It should be a very good game. The Rockets have also been playing some very good ball as of late, despite McGrady being out for the season. They might even be a better team without that ball hog on the floor. 

Anyway, I give the edge to the Jazz at home. I predict Boozer will have his first 20 and 10 game since coming back from his injury.

This is the first of two very important games coming up (they play Denver on Friday). It would be huge if they could win both games before their five game east coast road trip starting at Toronto on Sunday. 

Your thoughts?


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

I give the Jazz the edge in this game also. I would also agree that the Rockets aren't any worse off with McGrady sitting on the bench. Like you said, they might actually even be better. 

I will always pick the Jazz at home. They have proven that to be a pretty safe bet. I would expect them to take care of business against the Rockets as well as the Nuggetts. The real test though is going to be the road trip. We'll know a lot more about this team after they get back from their road swing. 

Shane


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

it going to be a good game. The Jazz will pull this one out. The next two games are going to be big for the jazz to move up the standing. I will say the jazz can go 4 out of the 5 if not go 5 of 5 on the road and move up the standings.GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO JAAAAAAAAAAAAAZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Will be a good game. I don't see it being that tough for the Jazz to pull out especially at home. It will probably close and a good game but the Jazz should come out on top and keep the confidents and winning streak going.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Jazz win going away... The Rockets played in Houston last night, got to Salt Lake at 3 this morning. Jazz are rested and at home... But none of that means as much as having Kevin O'Conner on Rome today. We have jungle karma, so we will win. Go jazz.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> But none of that means as much as having Kevin O'Conner on Rome today. We have jungle karma, so we will win. Go jazz.


That makes it almost a sure thing. :lol:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Jazz win going away... The Rockets played in Houston last night, got to Salt Lake at 3 this morning. Jazz are rested and at home... But none of that means as much as having Kevin O'Conner on Rome today. We have jungle karma, so we will win. Go jazz.


O'Connor was on Rome today? ****, I missed it! Maybe I can find the video on ESPN.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Well the Jazz are up by 2 at the half despite turning the ball over 14 times. The good news is that they are shooting a good percentage. As long as they take care of the ball in the second half, they should be just fine.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Keep Yao on his butt and good things will happen. Boozer has 13 rebounds and Deron is dishing the ball well.
> Did you see AK's pass to Korver that almost twisted Battier in half? :lol:


****, I missed it.  That sounds awesome though. Hopefully they show it in the highlights.

The Rockets have cut the Jazz lead to 2 with just over 5 minutes left. Time to step it up!

GO JAZZ!!!


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Can the refs please stop giving Yao the benefit of the doubt on every call?


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Can the refs please stop giving Yao the benefit of the doubt on every call?


 :lol:

Well, he did eventually foul out, but not before Memo did.

No matter though...NINE IN A ROW!!! Deron was HUGE down the stretch with those jumpers. And I believe I called Boozer's 20 and 10 game, thank you very much. :wink: I think he ended up with 17 rebounds? Something like that.

Let's run the streak to 10 against that pitiful Denver franchise on Friday.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

It was a dang good game yao is going to get a big fat fine for bashing the refs after the game.way to go jazz.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Good game -*|*- D-wills a stud. Boozer showed up to play .jazz are on a roll.Yao's a cry baby  a big cry baby


----------

